# Best diet ever!



## automatondan (May 29, 2018)

Best diet ever? What works for you? 

I think we spend too much time on diet fads, and everyone seems to handle/process things differently... Like some people can handle really high carbs, others can handle higher fats low car better. 

Ultimately, its a calories in vs calories out scenario. But there are some tricks like carb cycling, keto, and fasting (depending on goals).


----------



## Viduus (May 29, 2018)

I definitely think it comes down to what you can stick with. Spongy’s diet has worked well for me. (It’s similar to the one you were previously mentioning)

Even though I hit my short term goal, I keep following it out of habit. Plus it makes me feel right physically, no blotting etc.

A guy I worked with dropped 80lbs doing intermittent fasting while I was eating 6 times a day. Both worked because we stuck to it.


----------



## Mr P (May 29, 2018)

Calorie is a calorie as long as amino acids are there to build muscle. fasting does not slow your metabolism and works great to dial in, keto is awesome.


----------



## automatondan (May 29, 2018)

Mr P said:


> Calorie is a calorie as long as amino acids are there to build muscle. fasting does not slow your metabolism and works great to dial in, keto is awesome.



Ive had good results with fasting and have done Keto in the past with great results... Im fixin to do keto again for a while I think.


----------



## dk8594 (May 29, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Im fixin to do keto again for a while I think.



Wait....weren't you our test case for the Vertical Diet?


----------



## automatondan (May 29, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Wait....weren't you our test case for the Vertical Diet?



Yes! I am currenty doing the Vertical Diet. You can run it in Keto if you want... You can carb cycle or whatever. He left it open to your own specific caloric/macro/training needs. Its pretty cool actually. The pdf is 52 pages and gives different options depending on your needs.


----------



## Yaya (May 29, 2018)

Body for life was easily the best


----------



## Viduus (May 29, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Wait....weren't you our test case for the Vertical Diet?



He tipped me off to the ten minute post meal walks. Not sure if it makes a difference diet-wise but it certainly makes you feel great.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2018)

I think diet is the most complicated part of what we do.Getting under 10% bf and Being over 200 pounds is fukkin hard .Every meal has to be perfect .cal in cal out Won't cut it


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2018)

Keto is shit imo.. You can build muscle and burn fat while eating tons of carbs


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2018)

The problem with diets is that it's a diet  .. You don't wanna be on a diet u want a lifestyle of eating that will give u your goals .


----------



## jennerrator (May 30, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> The problem with diets is that it's a diet  .. You don't wanna be on a diet u want a lifestyle of eating that will give u your goals .



So curious...since you have been off for a while and not training..did you keep what you were eating the same?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2018)

Hell no .. I went crazy with eating shit for the past 4 months.. I'm fat and out of shape .


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2018)

If I did keep it the same I would have just got smaller but bf would have been the same or close. Diet is more powerful then lifting weights. You can go to the gym and if u don't know how to eat u will look like shit.. If u do know how to eat u can never lift and still look decent


----------



## jennerrator (May 30, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Hell no .. I went crazy with eating shit for the past 4 months.. I'm fat and out of shape .




Lol...just checking as we already talked about it..but that’s not being the “lifestyle” you gotta be mentally into it for it to be lifestyle dear:32 (20):


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 30, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> The problem with diets is that it's a diet  .. You don't wanna be on a diet u want a lifestyle of eating that will give u your goals .



Once I figured this out I had much more success in manipulating my weight and body comp. It took a bunch of experiments. So try whatever pattern of eating you want and figure out what you like and don't. Eventually you will stumble onto what is best for you.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol...just checking as we already talked about it..but that’s not being the “lifestyle” you gotta be mentally into it for it to be lifestyle dear:32 (20):


to get really shredded it has to be a lifestyle not just some diet..I'm as far away from that life right now as I can be


----------



## jennerrator (May 30, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> to get really shredded it has to be a lifestyle not just some diet..I'm as far away from that life right now as I can be



Well when you’re ready and if you want it bad enough...you’ll get it back!

For me, it’s been lifestyle my whole life so it’s easy for me..at this point 125 lb is my not going past ..been 123 last few days because I cannot allow myself to get to the “125” as it makes no sense to me cuz then if I go past it..I’ll freak out...mental strength makes it stay under control!


----------



## automatondan (May 30, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> I think diet is the most complicated part of what we do.Getting under 10% bf and Being over 200 pounds is fukkin hard .Every meal has to be perfect .cal in cal out Won't cut it





Bro Bundy said:


> The problem with diets is that it's a diet  .. You don't wanna be on a diet u want a lifestyle of eating that will give u your goals .





PillarofBalance said:


> Once I figured this out I had much more success in manipulating my weight and body comp. It took a bunch of experiments. So try whatever pattern of eating you want and figure out what you like and don't. Eventually you will stumble onto what is best for you.



So what you guys are essentially saying is its far more than calories in vs calories out... The equation is essential, but even more essential are the choices we make even beyond our meals... Thats the depth of thought and drive that goes into it... Not to discredit calories in vs calories out, but it is so much more... And it what that looks like differs somewhat from person to person.


----------



## jennerrator (May 30, 2018)

automatondan said:


> So what you guys are essentially saying is its far more than calories in vs calories out... The equation is essential, but even more essential are the choices we make even beyond our meals... Thats the depth of thought and drive that goes into it... Not to discredit calories in vs calories out, but it is so much more... And it what that looks like differs somewhat from person to person.



My opinion...my life....my being around this lifestyle my whole life...being around other folks that have done the same...and it's all folks in fitness...not just folks using gear lol

The only part about the "calories vs calories" that might not be the way to get their ass in shape...is if someone is going to step on a stage or they have medical issues..because honestly training properly is the main frickin part also INCLUDING cardio which a lot of folks hate...tough shit!

FYI, my personal trainer is extremely active on this board...he can see everything I type...so I'm not making shit up when I talk about this....he's also worked excellent with me and seen extreme results as in...I don't fuuuck around...I know he has some opinions different about food but it's not because calorie vs calorie doesn't work....


----------



## automatondan (May 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> My opinion...my life....my being around this lifestyle my whole life...being around other folks that have done the same...and it's all folks in fitness...not just folks using gear lol
> 
> The only part about the "calories vs calories" that might not be the way to get their ass in shape...is if someone is going to step on a stage or they have medical issues..because honestly training properly is the main frickin part also INCLUDING cardio which a lot of folks hate...tough shit!
> 
> FYI, my personal trainer is extremely active on this board...he can see everything I type...so I'm not making shit up when I talk about this....he's also worked excellent with me and seen extreme results as in...I don't fuuuck around...I know he has some opinions different about food but it's not because calorie vs calorie doesn't work....



I agree Jenn. I have been on a quest to get bigger for a few years now, but at the expense of being in great shape... 

I think if we are to stay healthy and continue this for the long haul, what we put into our body (and what we choose not too), and our commitment to cardiovascular health/shape are of utmost importance.


----------



## dk8594 (May 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> My opinion...my life....my being around this lifestyle my whole life...being around other folks that have done the same...and it's all folks in fitness...not just folks using gear lol
> 
> The only part about the "calories vs calories" that might not be the way to get their ass in shape...is if someone is going to step on a stage or they have medical issues..because honestly training properly is the main frickin part also INCLUDING cardio which a lot of folks hate...tough shit!
> 
> FYI, my personal trainer is extremely active on this board...he can see everything I type...so I'm not making shit up when I talk about this....he's also worked excellent with me and seen extreme results as in...I don't fuuuck around...I know he has some opinions different about food but it's not because calorie vs calorie doesn't work....



I agree with what Jen said above (damnit, Jen! I think we need to do DNA tests)

There is a progression in complexity as someone travels along the fitness spectrum.The diet for someone who is at 30%bf and wants to go to 20% will be a lot more basic than someone who wants to go from 10% to 5%.

Calories in vs calories out can get you pretty far down the spectrum but being able to keep training with any sort of intensity below 10% takes another level of sophistication.

With that being said, I do always suggest calories in vs out as a starting point.  Most of the people I talk with are thrilled at 15% and calories in vs out can get them there without complicating it to a degree where compliance becomes impossible.


----------



## automatondan (May 30, 2018)

I think you are right too DK. Calories in vs calories out has gotten me to where I wanted to be up to this point. It will always be the backbone of my diet, but what I needed evolved as I progressed and created new goals. Overall, I want to be as healthy as possible and look the part as well. 

In regards to the Vertical Diet, I have some things to report, so I will dig up my vertical diet thread and post up some things I have noticed/experienced so far...


----------



## dk8594 (May 30, 2018)

automatondan said:


> In regards to the Vertical Diet, I have some things to report, so I will dig up my vertical diet thread and post up some things I have noticed/experienced so far...



I was hoping you'd write up a synopsis


----------



## jennerrator (May 30, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I agree with what Jen said above (damnit, Jen! I think we need to do DNA tests)
> 
> There is a progression in complexity as someone travels along the fitness spectrum.The diet for someone who is at 30%bf and wants to go to 20% will be a lot more basic than someone who wants to go from 10% to 5%.
> 
> ...




LOL on the DNA test!!

The only thing I will add is my BF % on just calorie vs calorie and training hardass was low as fuuuck..so again...it’s sticking to business


----------



## BJJ-Goku (Jun 5, 2018)

I’ve personally had the most success with vegetarianism/veganism.  Also, avoiding any products from farm factories.  That being any type of dairy farm farm factory cows. This by default excludes most junk food.  I also drink very little pop and limit alcohol intake.  Drink mostly water, coffee, juice and tea. I weigh on average 20+ plus less pounds than before.

I maintain lean muscle and am fitter than before. And no, it’s not because of training harder. I’ve always trained hard!


----------



## Viduus (Jun 5, 2018)

BJJ-Goku said:


> I’ve personally had the most success with vegetarianism/veganism.  Also, avoiding any products from farm factories.  That being any type of dairy farm farm factory cows. This by default excludes most junk food.  I also drink very little pop and limit alcohol intake.  Drink mostly water, coffee, juice and tea. I weigh on average 20+ plus less pounds than before.
> 
> I maintain lean muscle and am fitter than before. And no, it’s not because of training harder. I’ve always trained hard!



Snake couldn’t agree more.


Im grabbing my popcorn to watch this one...


----------



## automatondan (Jun 5, 2018)

BJJ-Goku said:


> I’ve personally had the most success with vegetarianism/veganism.  Also, avoiding any products from farm factories.  That being any type of dairy farm farm factory cows. This by default excludes most junk food.  I also drink very little pop and limit alcohol intake.  Drink mostly water, coffee, juice and tea. I weigh on average 20+ plus less pounds than before.
> 
> I maintain lean muscle and am fitter than before. And no, it’s not because of training harder. I’ve always trained hard!



To each their own...

I am an outdoorsman and hunt and fish for food. 

But if it works for you, great. Me personally, I could not handle the high-gaseousness of having legumes being my primary source of protein. And I definitely dont want to get it from soy. Some people digest the lectins in legumes well, but many people dont... I am one of those people that legumes wreak havov on my digestive system, so I steer clear of them entirely. I want to eat simple foods that satisfy both my micro and macro needs. A vegan diet would not allow for that (for me). 

I agree with you about highly processed foods being bad. I will say though, that most vegans I have met consume most of their calories from highly processed foods, which I truly believe to be the real health issue that is leading to chronic disease, not animal products. 

Sorry, I do not mean to start a debate here, I just have a strong opinion on this subject and I am not someone who is uninformed/uneducated. But again, if you like it and it works for you/makes you happy, then great.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 5, 2018)

Sorry.......got to have meat....but to each their own!!


----------



## Viduus (Jun 5, 2018)

automatondan said:


> To each their own...
> 
> I am an outdoorsman and hunt and fish for food.
> 
> ...



You can get complete protien from combining other non-legume based plant products.

(reclines further and pops the top of a fresh beer)


----------



## automatondan (Jun 5, 2018)

Viduus said:


> You can get complete protien from combining other non-legume based plant products.
> 
> (reclines further and pops the top of a fresh beer)



Like what.....?


----------



## Viduus (Jun 6, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Like what.....?
> 
> View attachment 5857



Bjj-goku, you’re going to let him question your beliefs like that? 

(Pouring gas on a fire doesn’t work if I get caught up in the flames lol)


----------



## BJJ-Goku (Jun 9, 2018)

Lol. I simply haven’t been on here to respond.  I admittedly have swayed from the path. A mixture of waning resolve and financial difficulties. (Oh and inebriation).  Most of my cheating has been by consuming farm factory milk products.

It definitely isn’t for everyone. Though, the people that just eat a bunch of processed crap, may as well keep eating meat if you ask me. Some people just start out that way though and learn as they go.  As for gassenous, I get way less when I don’t eat meat.  Of course, my calorie intake could also be a culprit.  Over indulgence in a nutshell.

In regards to debating, there is no harm. If it stays true to the word and doesn’t evolve into an argument, it is mutually beneficial. The worst that can happen is that somebody learns.

Final words. I ask that you would dwell upon them before responding. Don’t view it as an attack, but look at it objectively.

If we desire something that we don’t truly need, then is it not an addiction?  I’m curious to what you all may think of this.


----------

